# Heart rate 170... is that too high?



## NikkiM

Good afternoon lovlies:hugs:

I had a routine docs appointment on friday..
My lo's heartrate was 170bpm... is that ok??
I have heard the normal rate is between 120-160bpm..
The doc said it was fine but I'm a worrier:cry:

Anyone elses wee bubbs heartbeat that high?

also if it';s high what team are you on if you know..

thanks lovlies :hug:


----------



## djgirl1976

If doc said ok, then don't worry. If baby was moving around, you had lots of sugar, caffiene, etc, that could all make it a little on the high side. Mine has been around that many times when I checked or Dr. checked!
Only in the past few weeks(I have a doppler at home) have I caught it creeping down into low 160s and 150s.


----------



## Carlz

At the 24 weeks appointment my boy was around that midwife said tis abit high but hes busy moving around she had to chase him around to get his heartbeat.
But I had another appointment last week and it was 130 he was sleeping


----------



## shayandbump

I'm sure the hearbeat is okay if the doctor's said it's fine. If you're really worried you could text your midwife to double check or mention it at the next appointment.

I haven't been told my baby's heartbeat at any appointments so far!


----------



## littlekitten8

My LO's heart rate at my 16 week appt was 160-170. Its perfectly normal.


----------



## Mummy~L

My last appt the heart rate was 171bpm. But my LO was moving round lots so that maybe why it was that high??? xx


----------



## charliesmom

you're fine. It's up in the 190s that they worry about.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

My baby's heart rate was 160 the first time and I was worried then, but it slowed down later on. If your doctor said it's okay, then it's okay.


----------



## NikkiM

Thanks ladies:hugs:

I feel lots better now.. I have my big scan tomorrow too yayyyyy at last!!!!!!
hope your all ok :)


----------



## highlandlassi

my doc always says between 120-180 is totally fine


----------



## IrishBaby1109

NikkiM said:


> Good afternoon lovlies:hugs:
> 
> I had a routine docs appointment on friday..
> My lo's heartrate was 170bpm... is that ok??
> I have heard the normal rate is between 120-160bpm..
> The doc said it was fine but I'm a worrier:cry:
> 
> Anyone elses wee bubbs heartbeat that high?
> 
> also if it';s high what team are you on if you know..
> 
> thanks lovlies :hug:

I read of the heartbeat last night and normal is a wide range, so rest easy... 120-180 is normal for the baby and 100 for the mother is about average... so it's a difference for sure. at 12 weeks my baby was 143bpm... so thats average... I heard a fast heartbeat typically means girl, so maybe you're carrying a team pink!!:cloud9:


----------

